# Pulse Dual Kit



## CTRiaan (16/11/18)

http://www.vandyvape.com/kit/kit/ki...o3eAt3_QIT3NjljRG3WmJErZk7GeMPhAm5XsxbSnn8VOU

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (16/11/18)

Nothing new on the mod IMHO. Only worth buying if you like the looks and have spare cash to splash.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Gimli (16/11/18)

Don't really like the look, seems like they just made a fatter simple ex mod

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## CTRiaan (16/11/18)

Gimli said:


> Don't really like the look, seems like they just made a fatter simple ex mod


Reminds me of the Luxotic DF.


----------



## Adephi (16/11/18)

Have to say, after the Pulse 80w and Pulse X this is a bit of a disappointment. Sure they could have done a bit more about the looks.

Almost looks like the Gbox.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## KZOR (17/11/18)

This is just a cross between the Reuleaux and Simple EX.
Color cover looks a bit tacky. Not a fan of the squonk bottle and fire button on the same side.
Battery door will likely start causing issues in the long run.
Fire button too protrusive.
Proprietary bottle.
Would not have mind it taller so it could accommodate a bottle with a larger capacity than 7ml ....... then it could also have accommodated 20-/21700's.
Maybe a quick christmas cash-grab situation here?
Won't be spending my moola on this one.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (17/11/18)

Saying that it is the smallest dual squonker is also not true. It may be the shortest but the Avidvape Throne is more than 5 mm narrower. The Rage, Gbox and Sigelei Snowwolf Vfeng are also a couple of mm narrower. It is short but wide.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Silver (17/11/18)

Which is considered currently the best dual battery regulated squonker?


----------



## CTRiaan (17/11/18)

Silver said:


> Which is considered currently the best dual battery regulated squonker?


Probably the Ohm Boy Rage.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Sir Vape (17/11/18)

Silver said:


> Which is considered currently the best dual battery regulated squonker?



Rage is a dual winner

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## X-Calibre786 (28/11/18)

I want one of these


----------



## baksteen8168 (28/11/18)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> Nothing new on the mod IMHO. Only worth buying if you like the looks and have spare cash to splash.


Probably also worth buying if you don't already have a dual battery squonker and you're looking for a budget friendly high wattage squonk (assuming it will be in the same price range as the other pulses)

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (28/11/18)

baksteen8168 said:


> Probably also worth buying if you don't already have a dual battery squonker and you're looking for a budget friendly high wattage squonk (assuming it will be in the same price range as the other pulses)



Agree. 

I didn't make myself clear. What I should have said is ...If you already have a dual squonker ..."Only worth buying if you like the looks and have spare cash to splash".

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (28/11/18)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> Agree.
> 
> I didn't make myself clear. What I should have said is ...If you already have a dual squonker ..."Only worth buying if you like the looks and have spare cash to splash".


I'll also second what @KZOR said. Colors does make it look a bit tacky (where on the pulse 80w / X it makes it look much more appealing). And if it's close to the Rage in pricing, I'll just get the rage

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (28/11/18)

I checked another brand dual squonker at a shop the other day, cant remember the name. It was very small, not much bigger than rsq, just bit wider. But man that thing is heavy, dont know if I want to carry that around the whole day.


----------



## JurgensSt (28/11/18)

I'll get one in Black.

Love my Rage but the weight makes it a mission to have in your pocket all day


----------



## Kalashnikov (28/11/18)

Who still uses 18650s in 2018?  21700 squonkers are a much better option in form factor and performance. and battery life is not too far off from dual 18650s

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## X-Calibre786 (28/11/18)

The Black/Blue colour combination reminds me of Sub-Zero from the Mortal Kombat games. Since I always liked Scorpion more, a Black/Yellow combo would be perfect. Alas.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cynarius (28/11/18)

Kalashnikov said:


> Who still uses 18650s in 2018?  21700 squonkers are a much better option in form factor and performance. and battery life is not too far off from dual 18650s




I'll second that

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## CaliGuy (28/11/18)

Have to agree with @Kalashnikov 
For me squonking is a single coil RDA on a small lightweight mods. At best a single 20700/21700 is more than sufficient and will lasts the whole day.

Dual batt squonk mods are always going to be fugly and porky. 

What would work is a high capacity battery in a small form factor like the 18350 Cell making dual batt squonkers small and compact.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Kalashnikov (28/11/18)

CaliGuy said:


> Have to agree with @Kalashnikov
> For me squonking is a single coil RDA on a small lightweight mods. At best a single 20700/21700 is more than sufficient and will lasts the whole day.
> 
> Dual batt squonk mods are always going to be fugly and porky.
> ...


Agreed . Not sure why people are using dual coil rdas at 70w+ on dual battery squonkers. Seems like over kill. Can understand a setup like this for home use. But for out and about a 21700 will get you through a whole vaping day on a single coil between 30-40w. I run mine sometimes with a tank so i can just pull out the squonk bottle to fill up the tank. 13ml portable full day setup with no need to carry anything with me.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (28/11/18)

Kalashnikov said:


> Who still uses 18650s in 2018?  21700 squonkers are a much better option in form factor and performance. and battery life is not too far off from dual 18650s


Poor people like me that just bought 4 18650 batteries for other mods, so now the squonk has to use them also

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Kalashnikov (28/11/18)

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> Poor people like me that just bought 4 18650 batteries for other mods, so now the squonk has to use them also


lol when you move onto 21700 you can use your 4 batteries in a power bank to carry around so you can keep your 21700 charged

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Huffapuff (28/11/18)

Until a dual battery squonker that uses its batteries in parallel comes along I'll stick to my 21700s. These current dual battery squonkers don't offer enough extended battery life to make the inconvenience of their size worthwhile.

Thats being said, I've been really impressed with the pulse x with the golisi 21700 in it. The extended battery life is very impressive!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## lesvaches (4/12/18)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver (4/12/18)

Huffapuff said:


> Until a dual battery squonker that uses its batteries in parallel comes along I'll stick to my 21700s. These current dual battery squonkers don't offer enough extended battery life to make the inconvenience of their size worthwhile.
> 
> Thats being said, I've been really impressed with the pulse x with the golisi 21700 in it. The extended battery life is very impressive!



Thanks for that @Huffapuff 
I have yet to try out a regulated squonker - can't believe it
I missed the Pulse - now its the Pulse X - 
From your comments, I think the Pulse X with a 21700 battery is what I need to look at.
I dont need a lot of power so I assume that 21700 will do well on battery life for me.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Vilaishima (4/12/18)

Silver said:


> Thanks for that @Huffapuff
> I have yet to try out a regulated squonker - can't believe it
> I missed the Pulse - now its the Pulse X -
> From your comments, I think the Pulse X with a 21700 battery is what I need to look at.
> I dont need a lot of power so I assume that 21700 will do well on battery life for me.



Or a Pico Sqeeze 2

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Huffapuff (4/12/18)

Silver said:


> Thanks for that @Huffapuff
> I have yet to try out a regulated squonker - can't believe it
> I missed the Pulse - now its the Pulse X -
> From your comments, I think the Pulse X with a 21700 battery is what I need to look at.
> I dont need a lot of power so I assume that 21700 will do well on battery life for me.


I don't think you'll be disappointed - the extra 750mah from the golisi battery I'm using makes a big difference. Vaping around 0.4 ohms at 35w I easily get through 16ml+ before having to change batteries. Maybe the chip is really frugal too, I don't know, but it just lasts

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## baksteen8168 (5/12/18)

Silver said:


> Thanks for that @Huffapuff
> I have yet to try out a regulated squonker - can't believe it
> I missed the Pulse - now its the Pulse X -
> From your comments, I think the Pulse X with a 21700 battery is what I need to look at.
> I dont need a lot of power so I assume that 21700 will do well on battery life for me.


AFAIK the Pulse X is just the Pulse 80w with the added capability to take 21700 batteries. Either of those should suit your vaping style just fine. (but I do agree with @Huffapuff that the 21700 is great on battery life)

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Vilaishima (5/12/18)

baksteen8168 said:


> AFAIK the Pulse X is just the Pulse 80w with the added capability to take 21700 batteries. Either of those should suit your vaping style just fine. (but I do agree with @Huffapuff that the 21700 is great on battery life)


The 80w Pulse and even the unregulated Pulse takes 20700 batteries.


----------



## baksteen8168 (5/12/18)

Vilaishima said:


> The 80w Pulse and even the unregulated Pulse takes 20700 batteries.


I know. I was commenting on the fact that the Pulse X can take all 3 battery sizes (18650 - 20700 - 21700) while the 80w can't take 21700.


----------



## Vilaishima (5/12/18)

baksteen8168 said:


> I know. I was commenting on the fact that the Pulse X can take all 3 battery sizes (18650 - 20700 - 21700) while the 80w can't take 21700.



Aah I see. Understood.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## JurgensSt (6/12/18)

After watching a couple of review again, I can say that this mod will be part of my collection. 
I like the dual battery idea and not using 20700 or 21700 is no deal breaker. 
I vape low builds on high watts so having a truck load of extra batteries with me is nothing strange

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (13/12/18)

So whats the verdict, a small lightweight single squonker and carry extra batteries or a heavy dual battery squonker.?
Need to decide before I go lowball a few sellers in the classifieds, if I should get another Rsq or a Rage. Dont really need another one, just maybe a spare I can have ready to go.


----------



## JurgensSt (13/12/18)

RSQ is nice and small. I use two batteries a day on mine. 


Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Adephi (13/12/18)

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> So whats the verdict, a small lightweight single squonker and carry extra batteries or a heavy dual battery squonker.?
> Need to decide before I go lowball a few sellers in the classifieds, if I should get another Rsq or a Rage. Dont really need another one, just maybe a spare I can have ready to go.



Also had an RSQ and I loved it. I tried the Pulse 80w from a friend and the main difference between the 2 are the weight. The Pulse are much lighter than the RSQ but still feels like a quality mod.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CTRiaan (14/12/18)

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> So whats the verdict, a small lightweight single squonker and carry extra batteries or a heavy dual battery squonker.?
> Need to decide before I go lowball a few sellers in the classifieds, if I should get another Rsq or a Rage. Dont really need another one, just maybe a spare I can have ready to go.


I'm enjoying the Pulse 80W with 22mm RDAs, but might get a dual at some stage for 24mm dual coil.

I believe in single battery - single coil and dual battery - dual coil.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (14/12/18)

CTRiaan said:


> I'm enjoying the Pulse 80W with 22mm RDAs, but might get a dual at some stage for 24mm dual coil.
> 
> I believe in single battery - single coil and dual battery - dual coil.


Thanks, I prefer single coils All the dual coils I have, the atty gets a bit hot. So my only reason why I might look at Dual battery mod is for all day battery life with single coil. But just cant decide if I want to carry such heavy bulky thing around

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CTRiaan (14/12/18)

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> Thanks, I prefer single coils All the dual coils I have, the atty gets a bit hot. So my only reason why I might look at Dual battery mod is for all day battery life with single coil. But just cant decide if I want to carry such heavy bulky thing around


I mostly use dual coils for dripping and single for squonking.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vilaishima (14/12/18)

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> Thanks, I prefer single coils All the dual coils I have, the atty gets a bit hot. So my only reason why I might look at Dual battery mod is for all day battery life with single coil. But just cant decide if I want to carry such heavy bulky thing around



Trust me you don't. Since I got my Pico and my RAM I have not used my dual battery mod.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

